# Shearing Weekend-questions



## Southdown (May 13, 2012)

We had hopes of getting our entire flock sheared this weekend.  We got everyone done except ONE.    Once again, I have questions about the different sheep combs and their uses.  We are using a 20 tooth goat comb (Oster brand).  We clean and oil regularly as we go along our business.  When we got to Bonnie, the last sheep, it seemed her wool was a bit different and we were unable to do the job.  The 20-tooth comb wasn't able to comb through it and bring it to the cutters.  So I looked online at valley vet and browsed the different sheep combs to put on our shearing machine.  We have the Oster Showmaster.  There are lots of choices, but I am not sure which to try.  After google searching for information, I learned that the more teeth on the comb is better for beginners because you are less likely to cut the animal.  Likewise, less teeth on the comb is more likely to cut the animal.  However, I think we need to try a comb with less teeth on Bonnie, since we can't even cut through her wool.  There is a 13-tooth flared comb called "the grazer."  I am a little nervous about having too few teeth as I am only a beginner at shearing and I definitely don't want to cut my sheep.  I watched a you tube video of this guy doing a sheep shearing contest and he used the 13-tooth flared comb.  You must be able to cut real fast with that one, but I am sure it's for the professionals.  

Another issue is the wool on the bellies, which is gummy, tagged, and very close to the skin.  We simply cannot shear that area with the machine.  So I end up taking a scissors to it, but it just looks bad to me.  How do the professional shearers do that area?  Would a clippers machine work?  Or is this a different comb?  

Any advice/helpful hints?

P.S. It is always so fun to see them after they are finished being sheared!  They look so different.  I'll share pictures later.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 14, 2012)

It sounds to me like the comb/cutter set is dull.  You can only do a couple sheep max before having to switch them out, unless you're very quick at it like a professional shearer.  You can send them to Premier to be sharpened. They do a great job!


----------



## Southdown (May 14, 2012)

We bought a 10 tooth straight comb, a new cutters, and some cooling/lubricating spray.  It worked well.  I was not able to shear very close to the skin with this 10 tooth comb, however.  It cut through very easily and was not safe to go so short with that one.  But we got her done and she looks good.  Her wool was different/more dense.  The 20 tooth comb would even cut through it.


----------

